

Clever (YC S12) Announces Instant Login - templaedhel
https://clever.com/

======
carbocation
> "for every 50 minutes in the computer lab, the average teacher spends 15
> minutes just getting students logged in"

Fascinating and uncomfortable if true - but not surprising. How did you
estimate these numbers?

~~~
2arrs2ells
The numbers come from an MDR
([http://www.schooldata.com/](http://www.schooldata.com/)) survey of teachers.

I'd have a hard time believing them, if it weren't for my classroom experience
(8th grade science). Every time I brought my students to the computer lab, I
stopped being a teacher and turned into IT support. Forgotten/lost passwords
were the biggest cause of pain.

------
sirtel
I don't really get how it works. The page doesn't explain any technology
behind it. I may need more information.

